# What’s going on at Mosquito lake?



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven’t seen any reports on catches in quite a while. So bad the baitshop closed early this fall. Anybody got reports or is it really that bad?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Was there Friday am caught 10 crappie 4 keepers , blue gills and perch and 1 lmb! surface temp 64


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Been fishing at night from shore and fishing has been slow. Going to try from boat tomorrow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fished out, maybe?!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Fished out, maybe?!


Not even close...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Searay said:


> Not even close...


Maybe not, but on various fishing sites, I‘ve noticed a ton of fish being caught. Plus, a few years back, when I used to fish there more often, I’d get there at sunrise and there would often be one(sometimes a couple) row boat loads of people coming in as I was launching and frequently I observed one or more, tied up grain sacks, usually full of something-I(assumed) caught fish( but yes, “could have been” life jackets, extra clothes, midnight snacks, etc)! Since retirement, I haven’t been back there that early in the day but I’m reasonably sure this routine hasn’t stopped, and such(assumed!) fishing practices could have quite an “impact”-IMO. I‘ve personally never caught “a lot“ of fish there(and it seems others are experiencing this paradox)! I do accept, as long as “licenses and limits” are observed, ALL others have as much right to fish as I do! Just sometimes wonder if anyone is paying attention?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

chaunc said:


> Haven’t seen any reports on catches in quite a while. So bad the baitshop closed early this fall. Anybody got reports or is it really that bad?


Listen to Chaunc....He will probably be on here later with a cooler full.
I've noticed that very few are fishing lately. Don't know why.
I launched at Moggy-Ticknor ramp this morning, which is normally a busy ramp.
Conditions were as good as it gets, and I was the only truck in the lot.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

There was something in the news the other day about a meeting that had to try to improve the lake in some way. Many complained about how silted in the bays have become and we all know about the weeds. I would say the bass fishing has improved greatly over the last 5 years but other species have declined for some reason or another.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The crappie size has been down for 3 years , the gills have been down 4 years , and the eye population has have been down 2 years ! Now the crappies and gill population are strong it’s just the size thing! I don’t really fish for the eyes but my buddies do! Look zebra mussels have cleared up the lake and it they start spraying them I don’t want to see the bad outcome! Look at what happen at Mogador and wingfoot with the weed control , there goes the populations of fish! Not enough weeds for a good ecosystem! Fishermen that complain about weeds should just be pleasure boaters!! Got no clue about fishing! I have seen 1 spot at squitter that has been fish so hard the craps and gills are no where near the size they were! If u don’t know the spot u don’t fish it much!!! My opinion it will never come back unless they close it again!!!! No chemicals just mechanical methods just for paths through the weeds! Forgot to mention presque isle they killed them and has affected certain areas there!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> The crappie size has been down for 3 years , the gills have been down 4 years , and the eye population has have been down 2 years ! Now the crappies and gill population are strong it’s just the size thing! I don’t really fish for the eyes but my buddies do! Look zebra mussels have cleared up the lake and it they start spraying them I don’t want to see the bad outcome! Look at what happen at Mogador and wingfoot with the weed control , there goes the populations of fish! Not enough weeds for a good ecosystem! Fishermen that complain about weeds should just be pleasure boaters!! Got no clue about fishing! I have seen 1 spot at squitter that has been fish so hard the craps and gills are no where near the size they were! If u don’t know the spot u don’t fish it much!!! My opinion it will never come back unless they close it again!!!! No chemicals just mechanical methods just for paths through the weeds! Forgot to mention presque isle they killed them and has affected certain areas there!


Depends on the type of weeds taking over. I know you know the difference between good an bad aquatic vegetation. Not all weeds are not good weeds. Humans, zebras & harmful aquatic vegetation all play a part. 

I’m not opposed to chemical solutions for harmful aquatic vegetation. I like the weed cutting method if we’re cutting good weeds. 

I am opposed to over harvest of panfish & taking of large numbers of larger panfish. Which has been a huge factor there. Anyone who says otherwise is perpetuating a lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> Depends on the type of weeds taking over. I know you know the difference between good an bad aquatic vegetation. Not all weeds are not good weeds. Humans, zebras & harmful aquatic vegetation all play a part.
> 
> I’m not opposed to chemical solutions for harmful aquatic vegetation. I like the weed cutting method if we’re cutting good weeds.
> 
> ...


U are right on certain types of weeds but those weed killer k, kills them all


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> U are right on certain types of weeds but those weed killer k, kills them all


You just gotta have a selective product & an environmentally conscious applicator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Maybe not, but on various fishing sites, I‘ve noticed a ton of fish being caught. Plus, a few years back, when I used to fish there more often, I’d get there at sunrise and there would often be one(sometimes a couple) row boat loads of people coming in as I was launching and frequently I observed one or more, tied up grain sacks, usually full of something-I(assumed) caught fish( but yes, “could have been” life jackets, extra clothes, midnight snacks, etc)! Since retirement, I haven’t been back there that early in the day but I’m reasonably sure this routine hasn’t stopped, and such(assumed!) fishing practices could have quite an “impact”-IMO. I‘ve personally never caught “a lot“ of fish there(and it seems others are experiencing this paradox)! I do accept, as long as “licenses and limits” are observed, ALL others have as much right to fish as I do! Just sometimes wonder if anyone is paying attention?


Those row boats werent full of men with beards and straw hats were they?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> You just gotta have a selective product & an environmentally conscious applicator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber do u trust a killer in the water I don’t! Agent orange ring a bell ! Chemicals on the farms that run no way ! Period weed and feed around the water ways are no good


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Bobber do u trust a killer in the water I don’t! Agent orange ring a bell ! Chemicals on the farms that run no way ! Period weed and feed around the water ways are no good


I’ve seen 1st hand the proper application & environmental benefits of selective vegetation killer used on invasive species. Disclaimer: I’ve seen this on land. Although I’m sure Someone more versed in aquatics could be trusted with such a task. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve seen 1st hand the proper application & environmental benefits of selective vegetation killer used on invasive species. Disclaimer: I’ve seen this on land. Although I’m sure Someone more versed in aquatics could be trusted with such a task.
> 
> Edit: in short I mean we have the technology!
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve seen 1st hand the proper application & environmental benefits of selective vegetation killer used on invasive species. Disclaimer: I’ve seen this on land. Although I’m sure Someone more versed in aquatics could be trusted with such a task.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I trust a killer like I just our mafia government


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I don’t know where the smaller gills bed at Mosquito, I assume somewhere inside(shoreside) of the weeds. I do know where the “humpbacks“ bed, “adjacent to“ the deeper, main-lake weeds, or rather edges where they stop at approximately water depth >than 8 ft!! I found that out(by accident) while walleye fishing “weed edges” approximately 30 yrs ago! Everyone must contain their enthusiasm and keep minimal numbers of these super gills! They are the “basis for good gill fishing” in any larger lake! Some lakes that are having “panfish issues“ in Minn., the limit is only TWO or THREE of these giants! The quality of fishing for gills in these lakes is improving every year due primarily to this Limitation.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Listen to Chaunc....He will probably be on here later with a cooler full.
> I've noticed that very few are fishing lately. Don't know why.
> I launched at Moggy-Ticknor ramp this morning, which is normally a busy ramp.
> Conditions were as good as it gets, and I was the only truck in the lot.
> View attachment 476851


I haven’t fished there in at least a month now. Last trip there, I caught thirty crappies and gills but only four keepers. And two of them were just barely keepers. Threw em back at the ramp. The weeds are terrible on the west side of the lake both north and south. I didn’t know they put chemicals in the water. They did the same thing at Jamestown area of Pymatuning and the panfish bite totally died for me there. If the fish are there, somebody will figure out where they’ve moved to but even the livescope guys had trouble finding them last tournament there. I hope the size limit isn’t causing this due to poor reproduction rates at Mosquito. I’m as guilty as anybody else for taking my thirty fish keeper size over the last few years. With us taking all the fish three years and older out of the lake that only leaves the two year old seven inch fish left to spawn. Non keepers making more non keepers is bound to affect the size population eventually, I think. I don’t remember reading the net surveys from this spring. Hopefully EZBITE can help with that info.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

chaunc said:


> I haven’t fished there in at least a month now. Last trip there, I caught thirty crappies and gills but only four keepers. And two of them were just barely keepers. Threw em back at the ramp. The weeds are terrible on the west side of the lake both north and south. I didn’t know they put chemicals in the water. They did the same thing at Jamestown area of Pymatuning and the panfish bite totally died for me there. If the fish are there, somebody will figure out where they’ve moved to but even the livescope guys had trouble finding them last tournament there. I hope the size limit isn’t causing this due to poor reproduction rates at Mosquito. I’m as guilty as anybody else for taking my thirty fish keeper size over the last few years. With us taking all the fish three years and older out of the lake that only leaves the two year old seven inch fish left to spawn. Non keepers making more non keepers is bound to affect the size population eventually, I think. I don’t remember reading the net surveys from this spring. Hopefully EZBITE can help with that info.


great post Chaunc ....I hope all the OGFr's get to read that.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's october, fishermen stop fishing. Or maybe they got smarter and quit posting catches that lead to jammed launches and coolers full of fish that kill the populations... I haven't even seen any of the charter boats out there lately... I hear they are catching some monsters at Shenango and that the lake is loaded with big dumb crappies that just want to eat!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while solid meat ! Love hearing from u


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Those 3 years to 4 years are now keepers 9 to 10in and growing but the blacks seemed to be not growing as well as the whites! It should be the other wAy around with the weeds that the blacks love more then the whites who like more stain Water! Bottom line I eat fish but 90% of the time they go back! With better technology making better anglers and with more of human population coming into fishing and the USA we will see what resources are left! Lots of people selling their catch!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess as sportsmen we have to manage the fisheries ourselves to some point and I believe that's what Chaunc was trying to say. It's kind of like that with deer hunting they impose a limit of 6 deer state wide but that don't mean you have to kill 6 deer and then complain there's not as many. I personally love eating fish but will keep ;like 15 crappie not the 30 allowed. Those that are are doing nothing wrong but sometimes you have to look at the big picture to keep a good thing going.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> I guess as sportsmen we have to manage the fisheries ourselves to some point and I believe that's what Chaunc was trying to say. It's kind of like that with deer hunting they impose a limit of 6 deer state wide but that don't mean you have to kill 6 deer and then complain there's not as many. I personally love eating fish but will keep ;like 15 crappie not the 30 allowed. Those that are are doing nothing wrong but sometimes you have to look at the big picture to keep a good thing going.


Stop it! If I gots my license, then I'm gonna fill my limits!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> Stop it! If I gots my license, then I'm gonna fill my limits!





johnboy111711 said:


> Stop it! If I gots my license, then I'm gonna fill my limits!


I by no means was saying you cant keep your limit just giving opinion on how we might be able to make it better


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

After 8 nice crappie in the cooler I get choosy!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was being facetious 


ranger487 said:


> I by no means was saying you cant keep your limit just giving opinion on how we might be able to make it better


----------

